# Coffee shop & back up bikes



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Friend & I are building up a coffee shop & back up bikes, here are the specs.

2011 HM Super Six
SRAM Apex flat bar shifters

2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus 11 Si crank & still waiting for Campy Shamal wheels.

Might take a few more days for all parts to arrive.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

i'm waiting to see the 2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Coffee shop bikes? 
You guys have too much money!
Want to 'sponsor me'?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> Coffee shop bikes?
> You guys have too much money!
> Want to 'sponsor me'?


If you are out here in CA.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

chill716 said:


> i'm waiting to see the 2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus


Waiting for the Si lock ring & Campy Shamal wheels set from France.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I dunno, those first two pics remind me of a really hot chick with some dumpy rich guy.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

My coffee shop bike pic 1. My offroader pic 2. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167131579/" title="IMG_1233 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6177/6167131579_2e1b3bfbe4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_1233"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167668132/" title="IMG_1234 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6168/6167668132_6da7fd093d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_1234"></a>


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice lefty you got there, cool coffee shop bike.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is ridiculously stupid.

Hey look at me, I'm building a "coffee shop" bike with a Cannondale Super Six. I hope I don't sprain my wrist patting myself on the back.

Those Cannondales Super Sixes deserve better than you two.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

PaxRomana said:


> This thread is ridiculously stupid.
> 
> Hey look at me, I'm building a "coffee shop" bike with a Cannondale Super Six. I hope I don't sprain my wrist patting myself on the back.
> 
> Those Cannondales Super Sixes deserve better than you two.


I'm going to have to agree with this guy.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Some of you don't have the background info on that White Super Six HM and why the shop owner decided to build it as a clunker or coffee shop bike. That White Super Six HM was the replacement for my 2008 Super Six, which failed at the junction of the drop out and seat stay.

Cannondale sent me that white 2011 Super Six HM as a replacement. However, it has a really bad vibration at high speeds. I tried a different set of wheels (Campagnolo Eurus and Rolf Prima Elan) and another fork (2008 Super Six fork) to no avail. Cannondale sent me another 2011 Super Six HM, which has been perfect. As a coffee shop bike, which will be ridden at very slow speeds it will work just fine. Never had any problems with it except at high speeds, especially during descents.

Also, Zamboni is exaggerating a bit by calling his new Super Six a coffee shop bike. Shamal Ultras and Chorus don't exactly fit the description of coffee shop bike.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

PaxRomana said:


> This thread is ridiculously stupid.
> 
> Hey look at me, I'm building a "coffee shop" bike with a Cannondale Super Six. I hope I don't sprain my wrist patting myself on the back.
> 
> Those Cannondales Super Sixes deserve better than you two.


Not gona lie fellas, you guys need to lighten up, jealousy is an ugly monster.


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

Seat's not level.

Seriously though, nice rides!

I love that bad boy!


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice bikes! My coffee shop bike is only an old Schwinn Stingray.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

chill716 said:


> i'm waiting to see the 2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus


Chil716,

Just got the bike built two days ago and weighted in 16.55lbs with Chorus grouppo and it's a bit heavy compare with team bike Super Record @15.74lbs.
The other white bike came in @16.99lbs.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job, Zamboni! You will love those Shamal wheels!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Friend & I are building up a coffee shop & back up bikes, here are the specs.
> 
> 2011 HM Super Six
> SRAM Apex flat bar shifters
> ...


Zamboni, what is that tire / wheel hanging over you frameset? It looks like the tire is covered in dead flies?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That was one of customer tire with more than 100 thorns and he wanted to get it fix, the shop gave him a new tire and kept it as a souviner.We could not believed when he walked in and ask for a repair.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> Nice job, Zamboni! You will love those Shamal wheels!


I had a black version set on my Super and this is the wife's back up bike.


----------



## fightcity (Oct 16, 2010)

This is a coffee shop bike


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fightcity said:


> This is a coffee shop bike


The engine did the work for you not qualified as coffee shop bike.


----------

